# Tell me what you think of this one I found today...



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

east-indy said:


>


Is the h.o. a goat farmer?:laughing:


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

The wh is brand new! Bad news is it's a rental. They called me because their regular plumber (the goat farmer) could not cut and glue PVC propertly... Believe it or not, the valves are new and sweat in... I was half expecting to see shark bites.


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

That's a waste of 1 good washing machine hose, 1 crappy washing machine hose, and a time bomb ticking away waiting to kill someone.

Give me my stuffed animal now.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Who needs a draft hood anyway? 
Those WM flexes...........I'm speachless

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Hack's


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

east-indy said:


>


 It needs 6' of dryer duct for the vent, and some wheels so you can move it around to clean behind it.:laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW:nuke:


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, I was on a job where they were venting the wh in the basement...no chimney!!! its amazing what you find


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder if we our the REAL hacks and hacks are the REAL PROFESSIONALS!!!!!


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

TPWinc said:


> It needs 6' of dryer duct for the vent, and some wheels so you can move it around to clean behind it.:laughing:


Nuff said


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

No f'n way.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Man, It's sad... I can't make this BS up.


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

If in doubt ace is the place for your helpful hardware man!:laughing:


----------



## Bellboy (Jan 21, 2012)

I've seen worse. Wonder why they didn't hook the vent up?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

east-indy said:


> The wh is brand new! Bad news is it's a rental. They called me because their regular plumber (the goat farmer) could not cut and glue PVC propertly... Believe it or not, the valves are new and sweat in... I was half expecting to see shark bites.


 






Was the W/H connection leaking where the washing machine hose connected to it? Because as any plumber knows, washing machine thread is different from IPS thread........


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was the W/H connection leaking where the washing machine hose connected to it? Because as any plumber knows, washing machine thread is different from IPS thread........


He probably tightened the female fittings on the WM hose down all the way, so it wouldn't leak

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Have to remember that washing machine hose trick, might get me out of a bind one day.....


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Haha


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

How much does it cost to rent a hotpoint?


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> How much does it cost to rent a hotpoint?


The property is a rental. The HO doesn't have to live in it...

Who would want to rent a Hotpoint anyway?


----------



## switch045 (Jan 25, 2012)

its the new indirect vaccume vent


----------

